# CPU fan connected to A/V receiver speaker output…



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

I recently purchased a new entertainment center/console to house all of my gear in. It is well vented for the most part but I am still worried about over heating when the doors are shut. Mind you it is designed to vent air and allow components to “breath” but it is still getting too warm. What I want to do is use a CPU fan connected to A/V receiver speaker output to move the air. Will this work? It is a 2” 12volt dc fan.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

I use 2 of these and run the power from my Wii.

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556088417.html

Not sure about your connection.


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

shedberg said:


> I use 2 of these and run the power from my Wii.
> 
> http://www.coolerguys.com/840556088417.html
> 
> Not sure about your connection.


Does the wii have to be on or just plugged in?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Cooler Guys makes some great fan kits, a bit pricey, but they work well.

You do NOT want to plug anything but speakers into the speaker terminals on your receiver.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Cooler Guys makes some great fan kits, a bit pricey, but they work well.
> 
> You do NOT want to plug anything but speakers into the speaker terminals on your receiver.


I like plugging light bulbs into my speaker terminals so I can watch them pulse and glow with the music...
:lol:


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

The wii does not have to be on. Just plugged in.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

This is a good site too: http://www.activethermal.com/default.htm


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

There may be some other setting but our WII has to be on for the USB to be powered.

The USBs are always powered on H/ HRs


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> There may be some other setting but our WII has to be on for the USB to be powered.
> 
> The USBs are always powered on H/ HRs


My Wii has a wiimote charger plugged into the USB port on the right (looking at the back of the unit while in the stand). This port is powered all the time. The left USB port, may not be. I have the wired LAN adapter plugged into that one, via the pass thru port on my HR23-700.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

First, the 2 inch fan is probably too small IMO, better to use a super quiet 4 inch. You can run a 12 volt fan at 7 volts and it is quieter still. Some will run at 5v even.

Also, make sure you set the fan to blow into the box. That way you can put a small piece of air filter fabic over it and keep some of the dust out at least. Plus, it should work better.

Does your receiver have a switched 120 volt output? You can plug a small cell phone charger into that or use one of these http://www.amazon.com/Power-Strip-Liberator-Extension-Cords/dp/B000EWVSZK to make it work. Then use that to power the fan and it comes on when the receiver is on. I used this exact setup for several years and it works great.

Also, they make 4 inch 120 volt fans. I know Rat Shack sells them in store still, but they are cheaper on line.


----------

